# Bare Chickens



## EllaBeatles (Dec 14, 2012)

A bunch of my hens are losing feathers and its winter. Shouldn't they be gaining feathers? I checked around for blood or scratches but found nothing. Please help!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Look for mites.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 3 that are molting here. Last year poor Sophie was pretty much buck naked for the coldest part of our winters here - mid January. She's getting it done earlier this year.  At least its been a mild December so she'll be good to go again come January.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

it could be molting- all of mine seem to molt this time of year, also check their vent area for mites-


----------

